# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware طلبات : طلب فلاشة mobiwire AHIGA جزاكم الله خيرا.

## baraeGSM

Envoyé de mon XT1092 en utilisant Tapatalk

----------


## nono1965

[h=2]

----------

